# Asking about steroid sites



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys stop asking if a steroid brand/source site is down or up yet or available etc, we have noticed a lot of threads concerning the Taylormade site amongst others, this is against board rules as you are essentially sourcing.

if people continue to do it they will be warned and then banned.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The rule above applies for discussing how to make payment to a source or website


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys i keep having to delete posts or threads on TaylorMade as some seem to think its ok to talk about their website and ordering steroids, this is against rules if it continues i will just ban the members


----------

